# Killer Call



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Some of you on this board are already familiar with my Killer calls. I have a few in stock now, and can save you the 10.00 shipping fee if you buy direct through me rather than ordering from my website. For the next couple of months or so, you could have one shipped to your door for 30.00. I can only offer this for those who live in the U.S.A. though. I often lose money buy shipping to other countries.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

IMO this is a must have call. Function and sound is what a call is about. This call has both pegged.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You guys are killing me ! I love seeing all your calls and collecting them too but I can't keep up anymore. LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Another beauty.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

bones44 said:


> You guys are killing me ! I love seeing all your calls and collecting them too but I can't keep up anymore. LOL


 Killing me softly with his call, killing me softly...wait a miniute!!maybe thats what the coyote said!!LOL


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Calls from Rich Cronk really are "must haves". It's the sounds that bring the critters and Rich's calls have the right sound!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Weasel said:


> Calls from Rich Cronk really are "must haves". It's the sounds that bring the critters and Rich's calls have the right sound!


-------------------------------------------------
I am reminded of a conversation I once had with the great Murry Burnham. One of the best things that he told me was when I asked him if I sounded like a rabbit when I blew my call. He said "Forget about trying to sound like a rabbit". He went on to explain that if you can make a sound that resembles something in distress, the coyotes will come. I had the privilege of going on a four day calling safari with Murry. A man can learn a lot by listening to old time callers.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I usually yell out DINNER! That gets my to come right away! LOL All kidding aside I do not hunt this time of year. Our season ends with March. I would go with what everyone else said. Pup distress and some howls should peek the interest pretty good. I might go for a fawn distress too.



Rich Cronk said:


> -------------------------------------------------
> A man can learn a lot by listening to old time callers.


What is better than leaning from your mistakes?

Learning from someone else's.

+1 on that Rich


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

"I might go for a fawn distress too. "
-------------------------------------------------
To quote Murry Burnham and another old timer named Gerry Blair, "The critters are not able to know what sort of little critter is screaming". To the predator, it only sounds like an easy meal. I do agree that howling is important during spring and summer coyote calling. The Killer call will work as a medium range howler when you are in a pinch, or forget your cow horn model. A predator control agent in Wyoming named Cal Taylor swears by his "Taylor special", which is nothing but a modified Killer call with longer barrel


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry. I was using my phone and this got switched around on me. You can disregard half of my post. It was intended in response for another thread.

The quote and the last half are what I intended though.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Now that I am back on track. Rich I have often wondered about this. Is it that they don't know? or don't care? I doubt that they would think.... Ya know, I had venison for dinner last night. I would rather have rabbit tonight. LOL I change distress sounds often. Partially because it is more fun to try different sounds. Second I change sounds trying not to educate coyote to one particular sound. Third, I don't know what they guy before me was calling so I try to mix it up a little in areas that may be hunted often.

Do you agree that changing sounds is a good thing for these reasons?


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

"Do you agree that changing sounds is a good thing for these reasons? "
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yes I do. I think that changing sounds too much on the same stand may be a mistake, but I ain't real sure about that. I do like to change sounds the next time I go back to call the same area, for same reasons that you pointed out. Here is a method that is worth trying-------Coyotes seem to wise up to the constant screams of an E caller. For this reason, I know some callers that use a mouth blown call and only blow four to six screams before going silent. I have seen this work several times, and sometimes it took several minutes for the coyote or coyotes to show up.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

That is similar to my calling strategy in an area I think/know is called often. I call for about 15-20 seconds. Then shut up for a little while. Maybe 15 min. It depends on how patient I am that day. If nothing comes I might try a different sound. This is how I would call an area I think is pressured often.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> That is similar to my calling strategy in an area I think/know is called often. I call for about 15-20 seconds. Then shut up for a little while. Maybe 15 min. It depends on how patient I am that day. If nothing comes I might try a different sound. This is how I would call an area I think is pressured often.


---------------------------------
I just gave you an A in coyote calling strategy.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Following your two replys has been very interesting and informative!!!!.......but Rich......what's a guy got to do to get an A+?lol


 Have a coyote commit suicide right in front of you as you are calling. Which would give credence to "killer call".


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, an A Plus would be killing two or more called coyotes on one stand, or leaving your gun at home and simply UGLY them to death like Uncle Jay Nistetter does.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Rich Cronk said:


> Well, an A Plus would be killing two or more called coyotes on one stand, or leaving your gun at home and simply UGLY them to death like Uncle Jay Nistetter does.


 SG can't leave his gun at home cause we're still waiting to see the pictures of the one he's suppose to Buy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL you guys are cracking me up............ suicide..... LOL

Thanks for the good grade Rich. I will get that + this year. I will probably skip shooting 2 and just ugly one to death. That sounds easier.

SG buy your gun already!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

It doesnt matter what gun you buy, eventually you will buy another and another. And if your not happy with your first choice all the better reason to buy the second faster LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Is he just holding them for you ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool, I'd have taken it home with me "to practice" !


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Well that's how it started out, left a 10/22 there for safe keeping......forgot about it for a few years.....last season when we went rabbit hunting he hands me a 22 that looks like some kind of alien weapon....lights..lasers....drum mag.......collapsible stock ect. I told him it was a pretty cool looking gun.....he saids "that's your old 10/22"LOL Bought a marlin Golden 39A and a old WWII Russian revolver from my neighbor a year or so ago for $75 (they didn't want guns in their home). Left them with bro for safe keeping and now they're there to stay.lol Same thing with a few shotguns I've gotten over the years. Don't get me wrong.....I don't mind him adding them to his collection....I'm not a gun kind of guy and live in a small house (506sqft LOL) so there's really no safe place here for them. Most of my hunting gear is stored at my bro's.


-----------------------------------------------
Stone,
Did your Mom ever tell you about your adopted brother named Rich? He needs guns too don'tcha know.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> WOW!!!!!........she mention something about it years ago.......but I thought she was just kidding!!!! I'll be over for thanksgiving!!!!!.....we got alot to talk about!!


--------------------
We will be looking forward to seeing you sir. Bring me a gun too please.


----------

